# publipostage avec Office 2011



## fdeinfo (7 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
j'essaie de faire du publipostage avec envoi électronique. J'utilise  Office 2011 et Outlook est bien défini comme mon outil de courrier par  défaut. Quand je termine le publipostage en cliquant dans Word  sur  l'icône de fusion, Outlook s'ouvre et puis plus rien...
Rien ne se retrouve dans la boîte d'envoi et rien n'est envoyé....
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste à suivre  ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue dans les forums de MacGénération !



fdeinfo a dit:


> Quand je termine le publipostage en cliquant dans Word  sur  l'icône de fusion, Outlook s'ouvre et puis plus rien... Rien ne se retrouve dans la boîte d'envoi et rien n'est envoyé...


Il faudrait probablement décrire les étapes avant. En particulier si tu sélectionnes le carnet d'adresses Outlook ou le carnet d'adresses Apple comme sources de données (voire autre chose), comment tu procèdes exactement lors du choix des adresses, si tu mets un filtre, ce genre de choses. Personnellement, pas de souci particulier pour retrouver les messages dans le dossier "Brouillons" d'Outlook 2011 (j'avais coché "Travailler hors connexion" pour ne pas envoyer mes tests à tout le monde...)


----------



## fdeinfo (8 Décembre 2010)

voici comment je procède :
(les fichiers sont très réduits pour faire les tests)
j'ouvre le document word (.doc) contenant le texte et dans dans le menu outils, je choisis le publipostage.
-  Comme type de document, je mets: nouvel objet -> lettres types
-  Comme liste de destinataire, je clique sur "obtenir la liste" -> Ouvrir la source de donnée
et je choisis le fichier excel qui contient 3 colonnes : nom - prénom - email   (avec 3 lignes seulement)
je dis OK pour l'unique feuille
-   Dans insérer les espaces réservés, onglet 'contacts' , je vois bien les  titres de mes colonnes du fichier excel, et je fais glisser "nom" au  bon endroit dans le document word
-  Dans filtrer les destinataires, je ne touche à rien
-   Dans "visionner les résultats", je vois bien à chaque fois ma lettre  avec le bon nom qui change correctement quand je clique sur les flêches
-  Dans "achever la fusion", je clique sur le bouton pour générer les messages électroniques.  Pour "tout" les enregistrements
Dans  la petite fenêtre "Destinataire du message", je choisis "email"  pour  "A", je mets un sujet pour le mail et je l'envoie en tant que texte   (mais c'est pareil pour HTML)
et puis je clique sur "fusion vers la boite d'envoi"
Là, il lance Outlook (c'est donc bien outlook mon outil de mail par défaut)
et puis plus rien !
je ne vois rien dans les éléments envoyés (et rien ne part)

J'ai déjà fait plein de fois cette manip sous windows, avec succès, mais ici, c'est la première fois sous MAC.

Une idée pour m'aider  ?


----------



## Aliboron (8 Décembre 2010)

fdeinfo a dit:


> Une idée pour m'aider  ?


J'avoue être un peu sec. Je viens de faire exactement les mêmes manips que toi et ne vois aucun souci particulier, les messages sont bien présents dans le dossier "Brouillons" de mon compte par défaut dans Outlook (en l'occurrence un compte POP, donc c'est "Sur mon ordinateur" - mais entre temps, je viens de refaire le test en mettant un compte Exchange comme "valeur par défaut" et ça marche pareil...)


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Bon, ceci dit, on se focalise ici sur la fonction de messagerie d'Outlook, plus ou moins. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## fdeinfo (9 Décembre 2010)

je crois qu'il s'agit d'un bug d'outlook : si je prends comme compte par défaut un compte POP, ça fonctionne !
Mais rien à faire avec mon compte IMAP.  Et pourtant l'envoi des mails, c'est du SMTP, et donc rien à avoir avec la façon dont le courrier entrant est géré...
Je pense donc qu'il s'agit d'une erreur à la création du compte.
Quelqu'un peut-il le vérifier chez lui ?


----------



## Aliboron (9 Décembre 2010)

fdeinfo a dit:


> Mais rien à faire avec mon compte IMAP.


En effet (je me demande pourquoi je n'avais pas essayé ça en même temps que le reste, probablement parce que je pensais que vu que c'est le même SMTP qui sert, ça ne changerait rien...)

Probablement un bug, oui...


----------



## Aliboron (10 Décembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé plusieurs fils sur le forum (US) de Microsoft qui relatent des problèmes voisins et qui confirmeraient qu'il s'agit bien d'un bug. Ce n'est toutefois pas très clair, puisqu'ils indiquent que les messages se retrouvent dans le dossier "Drafts" (équivalent US de brouillons). Or, si j'ai bien vu, il n'y a rien dans le dossier "Brouillons" dans le cas des comptes iMAP. Peut-être un problème (complémentaire) de localisation ? Je vais essayer de creuser quand j'aurai 5 minutes.

Les fils en question, c'est par ici et par là...


----------



## fdeinfo (10 Décembre 2010)

merci pour les recherches.
J'ai contacté d'autres personnes qui ont fait les mêmes constatations.
Feed-back reporté chez Microsoft.  On va attendre les patches !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

fdeinfo a dit:


> merci pour les recherches.
> J'ai contacté d'autres personnes qui ont fait les mêmes constatations.
> Feed-back reporté chez Microsoft.  On va attendre les patches !



Bonjour,

Dans Word 2011 je suis passé par ...> Gestionnaire de Publipostage (sous Outils) ...> 1 Nouvel Objet ...> Choix à faire (impérativement) ...> 2 Sélection de la liste des destinataires ...> Obtenir la liste (sans la position 1 = impossible) ...> 3 Insérez les espaces réservés (vous y avez accès)


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Dans Word 2011 je suis passé par ...> Gestionnaire de Publipostage (sous Outils) ...> 1 Nouvel Objet ...> Choix à faire (impérativement) ...> 2 Sélection de la liste des destinataires ...> Obtenir la liste (sans la position 1 = impossible) ...> 3 Insérez les espaces réservés (vous y avez accès)


Faut-il comprendre que tu parviens à envoyer un publipostage via un compte IMAP (mais ce n'est pas dit précisément ou, plus exactement, la description ne va pas jusqu'au bout) ? Ou est-ce une nouvelle question sur le même sujet (mais elle n'est alors pas très claire) ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Faut-il comprendre que tu parviens à envoyer un publipostage via un compte IMAP (mais ce n'est pas dit précisément ou, plus exactement, la description ne va pas jusqu'au bout) ? Ou est-ce une nouvelle question sur le même sujet (mais elle n'est alors pas très claire) ?



Non c'est un publipostage imprimable, je n'ai pas fait le test d'envoi par mail.

La manipulation devrait être identique par mail, Outlook je ne l'ai ni sous Mac ni sous Windows d'ailleurs, par contre j'ai Office 2011 et 2010. Dans la procédure de sélection on a accès aux Carnets d'adresses de Mac et d'Office, dont cela vaut la peine de tester pour ceux qui ont Outlook.

En poursuivant le test je reste bloqué par une invite grisée (Générez des messages électroniques) donc inefficace, un bug 

Sinon je trouve : dans Fichier ...> Partager ...> Envoyer une pièce jointe et là c'est faisable (reste que le document ne sera pas un Publipostage, mais un courriel type, en Cci


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Non c'est un publipostage imprimable, *je n'ai pas fait le test d'envoi par mail*.
> La manipulation *devrait* être identique par mail, .../...


Je t'engage à relire la demande initiale de fdeinfo (et accessoirement le reste du fil).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Je t'engage à relire la demande initiale de fdeinfo (et accessoirement le reste du fil).



C'est fait, donc rien n'est solutionné

Unklar wie Rost Wasser


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> C'est fait, donc rien n'est solutionné
> 
> Unklar wie Rost Wasser



En plus, la mise à jour d'Office 2011 - 14.0.2 ne résout rien à ce niveau en ce qui me concerne, toujours rien de neuf pour un publipostage


----------



## Aliboron (14 Décembre 2010)

Après vérification, je ne peux que confirmer qu'il y a bien un bug avec les comptes IMAP, en plus du problème déjà évoqué (mais moins grave, à mon avis) du stockage des messages dans le dossier "Brouillons" pour les autres formats de compte. Info remontée, reste à attendre une correction...


----------



## ouinouin2_6 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais créer un publipostage électronique. J'arrive à créer mon document Word, à utiliser le document source afin d'insérer les champs de fusion.

Bref, j'arrive à tout faire comme je veux, jusqu'à l'étape "6. Achever la fusion". 
J'ai bien "fusionner vers l'imprimante" et "Fusionner vers un nouveau document", mais forcément celle dont j'ai besoin "Générer des messages électroniques" reste grisée en clair...

Je me doute que j'ai du louper quelque-chose quelque-part mais quoi ?!

HELP !
Merci !

S.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



ouinouin2_6 a dit:


> j'arrive à tout faire comme je veux, jusqu'à l'étape "6. Achever la fusion".
> J'ai bien "fusionner vers l'imprimante" et "Fusionner vers un nouveau document", mais forcément celle dont j'ai besoin "Générer des messages électroniques" reste grisée en clair...


Comme tu as certainement lu les messages ci-dessus, tu devrais pouvoir facilement préciser si Outlook 2011 (ou Entourage, éventuellement) est ton client de messagerie par défaut et si tu utilises un compte POP ou Exchange comme compte principal.

Dans la  mesure où il est établi que ça ne peut pas fonctionner quand on a un compte IMAP ou quand on a un autre client de messagerie par défaut, tu comprendras qu'on peut difficilement faire autre chose que le répéter en attendant. Bon, si on peut aussi te demander si ta version d'Office 2011 est bien à jour, d'autant plus que la mise à jour SP1 est disponible depuis hier soir.


----------



## ouinouin2_6 (13 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Comment je peux faire de Outlook mon client de messagerie par défaut ?

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

Désolé, 

Je viens de faire de outlook mon client de messagerie par défaut, et c'est ok, ca marche !!!


MERCI !!!!!


----------



## lenainfou (10 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, 
Je bébarque fraîchement sur ce forum également pour vous soumettre un problème de publipostage. 
J'ai Word 2011, et quand je vais dans Outils puis Gestionnaire de publipostage... Rien ne se passe ! Si j'ai bien compris, après plusieurs heures de recherches sur le net, je suis sensé avoir une boîte "Gestionnaire de Publipostage" qui s'ouvre, or je n'ai rien de tel...
Quelqu'un a une idée du mal qui frappe mon pauvre logiciel ?


----------



## Aliboron (10 Février 2013)

lenainfou a dit:


> J'ai Word 2011, et quand je vais dans Outils puis Gestionnaire de publipostage... Rien ne se passe ! Si j'ai bien compris, après plusieurs heures de recherches sur le net, je suis sensé avoir une boîte "Gestionnaire de Publipostage" qui s'ouvre, or je n'ai rien de tel...


Il faudrait que tu donnes quelques détails complémentaires pour qu'on puisse se faire une idée plus complète. En particulier, ta version d'Office est-elle bien à jour (en 14.3.0 actuellement) ? As-tu fait un test dans une session avec un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X (créé pour l'occasion ou le compte "Invité", par exemple) ?

Si tu vas dans le menu "Outil", la ligne "Gestionnaire de publipostage" est-elle cochée ? As-tu bien vérifié partout ? Cette boîte de dialogue est assez petite et peut passer inaperçue si elle est très au bord, par exemple. Si, une fois dans Word, tu vas dans le menu "Fichier" > "Masquer les autres" puis que tu réduis la fenêtre courante de Word (un clic sur la boule jaune) il devrait te rester uniquement la boîte de dialogue à l'écran...


----------



## lenainfou (17 Février 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Je n'ai pas pu faire le test sur un compte invité (inexistant). Je viens de télécharger la version 14.3.1 de Word, mais ça ne change rien... J'ai aussi tout réduit, mais aucune boîte "Gestionnaire de Publipostage" ne reste... Vraiment étrange et ennuyant...


----------



## Aliboron (17 Février 2013)

lenainfou a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu faire le test sur un compte invité (inexistant).


Il est facile de l'activer, ou de créer un nouveau compte. C'est quasiment indispensable de passer par cette étape pour déterminer où est l'origine du problème rencontré (dans le compte utilisateur courant ou au niveau système/extensions/applications/polices/etc. C'est donc à faire en priorité.


----------



## Economat RSV (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour 
J'ai le même problème que lenainfou. Je suis sur office 2011 version 14.3.8 avec un système 10.7.5
J'ai créé une session invité. Sur cette session pas de problème pour le publipostage. Mais le problème demeure sur la session administrateur
Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.
MERCI


----------



## Aliboron (11 Novembre 2013)

Economat RSV a dit:


> Je suis sur office 2011 version 14.3.8 avec un système 10.7.5
> J'ai créé une session invité. Sur cette session pas de problème pour le publipostage. Mais le problème demeure sur la session administrateur


Ce test met en évidence que l'origine du problème (lequel, précisément ?) est à chercher dans les compte utilisateur courant. Donc en priorité dans les fichiers de préférences (qui se trouvent dans ~/Bibliothèque/*Preferences* ainsi que dans le sous-dossier *Microsoft* qui se trouve là) ou dans le document "Normal.dotm" qui se trouve, lui, dans ~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Microsoft/Office/*Modèles utilisateurs*. Donc commence par supprimer (renommer aura le même effet mais est plus facilement réversible en cas de besoin), après avoir quitté Word, ces fichiers et vois si ça change les choses

*Rappel :* dans les versions récentes de Mac OS X (Lion, Mountain Lion et Mavericks) Apple a rendu le dossier Bibliothèque du compte utilisateur invisible. On y accède désormais par le menu "Aide" du Finder, en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée.


----------



## Economat RSV (22 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ce conseil mais pourriez-vous être plus précis. Je suis bien arrivé dans la bibliothèque.
Quels sont les fichiers à supprimer (sans faire de problèmes irréversibles) J'ai supprimé le fichier "Normal.dotm" le problème persiste &#8230;
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (22 Novembre 2013)

Economat RSV a dit:


> Quels sont les fichiers à supprimer (sans faire de problèmes irréversibles)


Je n'en sais rien, il faut faire des tests et des essais. De préférence en commençant par les fichiers dont le nom contient "microsoft" ou "word" évidemment. Il n'y a pas de danger à supprimer des fichiers de préférences, ils seront reconstruits "propres et neufs" au prochain lancement des applications concernées, tu en seras quitte pour refaire quelques paramétrages. 

Tu peux simplement renommer les fichiers (par exemple en ajoutant "-ex" à la fin du nom) : ça a le même effet que la suppression, mais c'est facilement réversible en cas de besoin (même si c'est rare que ça soit utile). Il faut surtout bien penser à quitter les applications concernées d'abord, puis supprimer le fichier et enfin relancer l'application pour tester, etc/


----------



## Economat RSV (23 Novembre 2013)

J'ai supprimer dans Préférences les fichier : com.microsoft.Word.plist et com.microsoft.Word.plist.lockfile
puis j'ai ouvert à nouveau Word et à ma grande surprise et joie la fonction publipostage est de nouveau active.
Merci beaucoup Bernard


----------



## lio84 (20 Avril 2015)

Même en 2015 cette file m'a servi. Problème solutionné grâce à vous.
Un grand merci.

Effectivement avec un compte IMAP ça ne marche pas.
Pour assurer le bon fonctionnement remplacer le fichier "Normal.dotm"  dixit aliboron.


----------

